# 5htp



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

im having some success with it, well considering im taking adderall and I think adderall makes every drug I take work better. Im calmer, not sad or as teary, but I am more angry. I want to try l-trytophan though.


----------



## Scotso (Jul 11, 2009)

5HTP was not very effective for me. I didn't take a large dose, though.

I wouldn't take l-tryptophan and 5HTP together. They do the same things, pretty much. You have to be wary of serotonin syndrome (it's probably overstated but you should always be careful) with supplements like this.


----------



## clovereater (May 9, 2008)

5-htp and tryptophan only started working for me when I upped my dosage significantly. Quality is extremely important with both. Jarrow is the brand I use now for 5-htp and it's working very well. To get any results I needed to take 2.5 grams of tryptophan or about 250 mg of 5-htp. I managed to get off Lexapro with these and they actually work better without side effects. Be careful about taking an SSRI and tryp or 5-htp on the same day. There's an excellent book on all this called "The Mood Cure" by Julia Ross.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

5-htp knocks me out.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree with clovereater, brand is very imporant, some brands simply don't work. Jarrow Formulas is a reputable brand, and so is Solgar and a few others. 

I recommend L-Tryptophan over 5-HTP for long term use because you develop tolerance to the high levels of serotonin 5-HTP produces. In this sense, L-Tryptophan is more gentle, because the body just converts the needed amount of serotonin. Prolonged use of 5-HTP may make you a zombie (like SSRI's do).


----------

